# Nor ☆ Cal



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

post pics of lowrider bikes and pedal cars in nor cal


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

heres one more. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Nov 10 2007, 12:02 AM~9196044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what happened to the old team cali topic?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dem apple bottom jeans


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 10 2007, 01:38 PM~9198328
> *dem apple bottom jeans
> *


I cant believe that *** Nelly started that company. :thumbsdown:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)




----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

i know there go to be more bike out there from norcal


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 11 2007, 11:16 PM~9207619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


spokes or nada :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 11 2007, 11:17 PM~9207626
> *spokes or nada :biggrin:
> *


it's sittin on spokes now you ***.... :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 11 2007, 11:19 PM~9207641
> *it's sittin on spokes now you ***.... :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 11 2007, 11:20 PM~9207647
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


well i guess it dident happen cuz i dont fell like going on photobucket again....lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 11 2007, 11:24 PM~9207677
> *well i guess it dident happen cuz i dont fell like going on photobucket again....lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


spinners lick balls :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 11 2007, 11:26 PM~9207690
> *spinners lick balls :biggrin:
> *


as dose your mother


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 12 2007, 01:26 AM~9207690
> *spinners lick balls :biggrin:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 11 2007, 11:28 PM~9207704
> *:burn:
> *


ey i like spokes but thats just me :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 12 2007, 01:29 AM~9207713
> *ey i like spokes but thats just me :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

WTF


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 11 2007, 11:29 PM~9207718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok ?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 12 2007, 01:31 AM~9207731
> *ok ?
> *


wrong pic


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 11 2007, 11:32 PM~9207737
> *wrong pic
> *


 :0


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

lol


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i guess ill post up some pics to get this topic going :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

here is my sons bike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

what happend to the other topic that was like this one :dunno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 14 2007, 01:16 AM~9224148
> *what happend to the other topic that was like this one :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

some one go find it lol.


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

really old pics b4 my shit wus done! lol only ones i cld find!


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

dam marcus you havent been on in a min...you going to the meeting 2day?


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

yup.....i got too


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

see you there


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

yup yup


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

did you ever get that impala with the hydros?


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

i gotta wait ta c wat happns on it


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

KOO


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

My Bike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 14 2007, 10:14 PM~9231595
> *here is a pic of my friends elco it has a 383 stroker in it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hem...i like the moter n that the car is clean :biggrin: , BBBBBut i hate the car. hood is to big, tires to wide, should i go on...Sorry but not my style, maybe back in 1985.


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

opps wrong post


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

[B]*14 trophies 4 da 07*[/B]


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 24 2007, 01:47 AM~9292898
> *TTT
> *


Did you get my pm? :dunno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2007, 01:52 AM~9292906
> *Did you get my pm?  :dunno:
> *


PM sent


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

BACK IN THE DAY..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 30 2008, 08:30 PM~10546991
> *BACK IN THE DAY..
> 
> 
> ...


is that it for you and bikes bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 30 2008, 11:02 PM~10548708
> *is that it for you and bikes bro
> *


I THINK SO..MAYBE AFTER I GET THE ONE I HAVE A MAKE OVER ONE MORE TIME IMA HANG UP THA BIKE SCENE..


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 15 2007, 04:28 PM~9236214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 13 2007, 11:51 PM~9223803
> *here is my sons bike
> 
> 
> ...


What show was this at?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Our latest one , karinas 65 schwinn 26"


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Nov 10 2007, 12:02 AM~9196044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad-aSS trike... :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Apr 24 2010, 11:01 AM~17288967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dis bike's sicc too :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 25 2010, 08:53 AM~17294745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 25 2010, 08:53 AM~17294745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great looking bike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 25 2010, 10:53 AM~17294745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how you get your seat to stand up like that bro, it looks like its floating in the air :biggrin:


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 24 2010, 08:33 PM~17291657
> *Our latest one , karinas 65 schwinn 26"
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

NICE................. uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

last year at lo lystiscs car show in woodland know it look completly diffrent


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Apr 25 2010, 08:56 PM~17300465
> *looks good
> *




Gracias homie


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 25 2010, 03:51 AM~17293866
> *dis bike's sicc too :thumbsup:
> *


Yea it is and its a old bike can't wait to c him show it agin


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 25 2010, 06:59 PM~17299514
> *how you get your seat to stand up like that bro, it looks like its floating in the air  :biggrin:
> *


theres a thing bolted in the center of the crown were the spring bolt goes in. and the seat clamp just rest on it


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Apr 25 2010, 10:46 PM~17301980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


. 
Any updated pics


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 26 2010, 10:25 AM~17305347
> *theres a thing bolted in the center of the crown were the spring bolt goes in. and the seat clamp just rest on it
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 26 2010, 08:10 PM~17311720
> *:biggrin:
> *


weres your bike lol post some pics


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Apr 27 2010, 06:56 PM~17322948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad-aSS murals :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Apr 26 2010, 10:29 AM~17305388
> *.
> Any updated pics
> *


nope not yet still at the paint shop, but might have some buy may 5th hopfully


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

roll call


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@May 2 2010, 12:23 PM~17365596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is the show go to


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 2 2010, 08:52 PM~17369148
> *this is the show  go to
> *


yup


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 15 2007, 04:30 PM~9236238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 3 2010, 06:46 PM~17378656
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 15 2007, 03:38 PM~9236315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bike is the reason we had a closet full of second place trophies.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@May 8 2010, 01:20 PM~17428559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the new look :wow:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 8 2010, 01:22 PM~17428569
> *is that the new look :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: hell yea but its still needs a lil more stuff


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@May 8 2010, 01:27 PM~17428590
> *:biggrin:  hell yea but its still needs a lil more stuff
> *


looks good bro


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 8 2010, 01:36 PM~17428625
> *looks good bro
> *


thank you i and juanito put it together


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@May 8 2010, 12:20 PM~17428559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice. :cheesy:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 8 2010, 01:50 PM~17428688
> *looks nice.  :cheesy:
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@May 8 2010, 01:20 PM~17428559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good it has a clean look


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@May 8 2010, 11:58 PM~17432502
> *Looks good it has a clean look
> *


THANKS MAN LOTS OF HARD WORK IN TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

ttt :drama: todays socios show


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin: awsome bikes


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@May 30 2010, 10:14 PM~17650758
> *:biggrin: awsome bikes
> *


yea good show


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

more bike from socios show


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

more socios car show pics in nor cal


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> [/quote
> 
> nice paint


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> > [/quote
> >
> > nice paint
> 
> ...


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

TIGHT LOOKIN BIKES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Jun 2 2010, 01:37 PM~17676200
> *TIGHT LOOKIN BIKES    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yea a lot of good looking bike here in NorCal


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Jun 1 2010, 06:22 AM~17662193
> *looks nice
> *


i like this bike


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Jun 2 2010, 03:28 PM~17677176
> *i like this bike
> *


yea looked good i saw it at socios :biggrin:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 3 2010, 09:10 AM~17683886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just my opinion, but i think the white bike would look even better with white rims and red spokes, leave the twisted spokes chrome though, it would bring out the frame a little more


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 3 2010, 08:06 AM~17683843
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 3 2010, 08:40 AM~17684192
> *just my opinion, but i think the white bike would look even better with white rims and red spokes, leave the twisted spokes chrome though, it would bring out the frame a little more
> *


ya i hear you homie...i'm not done with this bike by far...still thinking of some designs for the face parts..this one is going take a few years to be complete..looking to get some candied/chromed engraved parts done and some little goodies from d twist....


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

here in a old lowrider bike from here in nor cal


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Jun 4 2010, 07:36 AM~17693726
> *here in a old lowrider bike from here in nor cal
> 
> 
> ...


dude where did you find that pic from thats a CE bike


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 4 2010, 12:50 PM~17696550
> *dude where did you find that pic from thats  a CE bike
> *


That's y I posted it on here Look at your bike next to it looks good can't wait for u to bring it out one more time u better bring it out when I do up that shwinn u getting me lol  oh yea I found it on a lg topic ......


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Jun 4 2010, 02:22 PM~17696836
> *That's y I posted it on here Look at your bike next to it looks good can't wait for u to bring it out one more time u better bring it out when I do up that shwinn u getting me lol  oh yea I found it on a lg topic ......
> *


for sure bro I will make that call right now so we can get you up and going


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 4 2010, 02:04 PM~17697198
> *for sure bro I will make that call right now so we can get you up and going
> *


Ok bro sounds good I got u to  and lil erics frame the one u working on bring it by I'll spray it homeboys price lol no charge I should have some left over paint or I can tell the guy who go me it if he can get me more


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

we might have to do some patterns on them to I lay the patterns and you lay the paint


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 4 2010, 02:39 PM~17696973
> *
> *


what up bro it was good to see you guys at the show whens the next show you guys are going to


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

lg at woodland i think.


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 4 2010, 02:40 PM~17697487
> *lg at woodland i think.
> *


Yea in going to try to make it to


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 4 2010, 02:23 PM~17697342
> *we might have to do some  patterns on them to I lay the patterns and you lay the paint
> *


  sounds good


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Jun 4 2010, 01:46 PM~17697519
> *Yea in going to try to make it to
> *


kool.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

from last year vegas show


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 4 2010, 05:28 PM~17698535
> *from last year vegas show
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Jul 23 2010, 03:50 PM~18124978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


name any info more?????


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 23 2010, 03:54 PM~18125019
> *name any info more?????
> *


i dont got a name yet im in the process of re doing the frame soon as i get time i was looking for a schwinn frame but i m just going to stick with the cheap fraame since i might cut it up


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks though 
jynx maze name
age 19


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i got a schwinn fairlady 1968 pm me for more info


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/vicstephels

lol i look like a stocker lol am not i didnt add her lol she got a movie out tooooo


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 28 2010, 06:13 PM~18167366
> *i got a schwinn fairlady 1968  pm me for more info
> *


i also got a 1974 lil chik


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

have an 82lil chik just frame 
thinking about putin a pixie two up for sale ??? just frame


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

i might sell mine aint sure


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

55 bel air nice what you going to do to it?
you know anyone looking for on the looks kinda like a g bodie monte???
oh you removed it


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

im fixing it up for my nephew should b done soon


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 28 2010, 06:25 PM~18167470
> *55 bel air nice  what you going to do to it?
> you know anyone looking for on the  looks kinda like a g bodie monte???
> oh you removed it
> *


No I don't know anyone looking for one but I'll ask around


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

" PEREZ " bIKE CLUB


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rperez_@Aug 8 2010, 02:08 AM~18255320
> *" PEREZ " bIKE CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rperez_@Aug 7 2010, 11:08 PM~18255320
> *" PEREZ " bIKE CLUB
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good nice color what category that falls under


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Aug 8 2010, 05:20 PM~18259073
> *Looks good nice color what category that falls under
> *


Thanks the bike falls under Mild Custom.


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

oh ok looks good


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its a semi thou


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Aug 9 2010, 06:24 PM~18268820
> *its a semi thou
> *


what makes it a semi the back is molded ?


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

where can i get pinstriping done? anyone know someone good here in nor cal ?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

not nor cal but does nice work in cali yes chamuco61 is his name on here real name eric


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

theres also wimone


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Aug 26 2010, 05:56 PM~18414607
> *where can i get pinstriping done? anyone know someone good here in nor cal ?
> *


come on fucker dont act like you dont know people out here that dont know people :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Jun 4 2010, 07:36 AM~17693726
> *here in a old lowrider bike from here in nor cal
> 
> 
> ...


that was from like 01 dam that was long ago


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 04:59 PM~18414640
> *not nor cal but does nice work in cali yes chamuco61 is his name on here real name eric
> *


Thanks man


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 27 2010, 10:49 AM~18420666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice where u took that at?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

right by the oakland air part and a few blocks from the raiders main office


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Any 1 know where I can get a 16" lowrider bike asap around da bay?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

san jose flea market asian dude 
for got what sreet he on 
or craigslist but them might be beat up or to high priced sometimes


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2010, 11:44 AM~18421454
> *san jose flea market asian dude
> for got what sreet he on
> or craigslist  but them might be beat up or to high priced sometimes
> *


Thx ima go hit him up today if he der


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@Aug 27 2010, 01:26 PM~18421736
> *Thx ima go hit him up today if he der
> *


any time :biggrin: if you ever need any thing and you have time hit me up


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2010, 01:53 PM~18422422
> *any time  :biggrin: if you ever need any thing and you have time hit me up
> *


4sho ima check out yo parts ima start buying twisted parts if he haz a 16 I can buy tomarro


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 28 2010, 11:50 AM~18427871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean bike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 8 2008, 04:13 PM~10610843
> *What show was this at?
> *


2006 Low Vintage Show.. :biggrin: I know it took 3 years to answer this question but at least I answered it lol..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 1 2010, 09:16 AM~18710679
> *2006 Low Vintage Show.. :biggrin: I know it took 3 years to answer this question but at least I answered it lol..
> *


I dont even remember why I asked you that. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 1 2010, 09:37 AM~18710401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bikes look good in the sun bro


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 1 2010, 08:37 AM~18710401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

where can i get pinstriping done? anyone know someone good here in nor cal ? 

http://rebelonepinstriping.com/
408-832-8434

koo pinstriping his name is vito


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 9 2010, 06:59 PM~18774230
> *
> 
> 
> ...



saw this bike in person a couple weeks ago real eye catcher real nice job


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

some work CE 707 AND I did


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

heres mine, shes a lil dusty but she still lives!!! 
***un-defeated MILD custom***
probably couldn't put up a good fight these days but it was a fun run!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 28 2010, 09:44 AM~19181730
> *heres mine, shes a lil dusty but she still lives!!!
> ***un-defeated MILD custom***
> probably couldn't put up a good fight these days but it was a fun run!!!
> ...


bring it back out so i can lose lol im undefeated to the two undefeated milds in nor cal heart breaker and clown confusion


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 28 2010, 09:04 AM~19181824
> *bring it back out so i can lose lol im undefeated to the two undefeated milds in nor cal heart breaker and clown confusion
> *


lol i wish, its in storage for a minute. but your bike has alot more to offer these day's lol i cant believe its almost 5-6 years since it showed last. aaaaaaaa well!!! but i will say i do have something else in the works....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 28 2010, 10:07 AM~19181841
> *lol i wish, its in storage for a minute. but your bike has alot more to offer these day's lol i cant believe its almost 5-6 years since it showed last. aaaaaaaa well!!! but i will say i do have something else in the works....
> *


true .. i cant wait to see ur next one


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 28 2010, 09:10 AM~19181854
> *true  .. i cant wait to see ur next one
> *


let me know if you need any work done i've been doin alot of leaf these days!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 28 2010, 10:22 AM~19181932
> *let me know if you need any work done i've been doin alot of leaf these days!!!!
> *


ok sounds good bro


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 28 2010, 09:44 AM~19181730
> *heres mine, shes a lil dusty but she still lives!!!
> ***un-defeated MILD custom***
> probably couldn't put up a good fight these days but it was a fun run!!!
> ...


 :wow: nice bike


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 28 2010, 11:44 AM~19181730
> *heres mine, shes a lil dusty but she still lives!!!
> ***un-defeated MILD custom***
> probably couldn't put up a good fight these days but it was a fun run!!!
> ...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 28 2010, 09:44 AM~19181730
> *heres mine, shes a lil dusty but she still lives!!!
> ***un-defeated MILD custom***
> probably couldn't put up a good fight these days but it was a fun run!!!
> ...


  cant go wrong doing a photo shoot with one of the best car designer chip foose :biggrin: 

sweet bike


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 28 2010, 05:19 PM~19183524
> *  cant go wrong doing a photo shoot with  one of the best car designer chip foose  :biggrin:
> 
> sweet bike
> *


*
I always giggle when I see Chip, cause it looks like "he has the brakes on" lol
I know he's a smart, talented guy, but look at him! lol*


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 28 2010, 03:26 PM~19183551
> *
> I always giggle when I see Chip, cause it looks like "he has the brakes on" lol
> I know he's a smart, talented guy, but look at him! lol
> *


lol .. very talented i seen him build a few cars from the ground up with his own style very clean .... i would like to see foose built a lowrider bike and see what kind of ideas he have :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 28 2010, 11:07 AM~19181841
> *lol i wish, its in storage for a minute. but your bike has alot more to offer these day's lol i cant believe its almost 5-6 years since it showed last. aaaaaaaa well!!! but i will say i do have something else in the works....
> *


you should bring it back out with the old CE plaque on it :happysad: we plan on bring the bike club back this next year will see how it goes


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Oct 9 2010, 11:59 PM~18775348
> *saw this bike in person a couple weeks ago real eye catcher real nice job
> *


thanks bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Oct 30 2010, 01:08 PM~18947446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit I didnt know you posted this up where the rest


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

THE B 4


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Nov 28 2010, 04:40 PM~19183969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hows doing the seat


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 28 2010, 04:49 PM~19184000
> *hows doing the seat
> *


ABC IN VACAVILLE DID IT IS BUILT ALREADY I HAD IT IN WOODLAND THIS YEAR AND TOOK 1ST


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

pics of it done


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

I


> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 28 2010, 03:30 PM~19183897
> *you should bring it back out with the old CE plaque on it  :happysad: we plan on bring the bike club back this next year will see how it goes
> *


Can i get my old plaque back. Lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 28 2010, 05:55 PM~19184032
> *I
> Can i get my old plaque back. Lol
> *


I dont got bro it but we plan on making new ones :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 28 2010, 05:53 PM~19184025
> *pics of it done
> *


x2


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

AT THE WOODLAND ODB SHOW


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 28 2010, 06:07 PM~19184101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a tight pic


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Nov 28 2010, 06:07 PM~19184105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a bro did you paint the front chrome cap around the rim


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 28 2010, 05:09 PM~19184128
> *a bro did you paint the front chrome cap around the rim
> *


it reflecting off the display


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 28 2010, 06:11 PM~19184139
> *it reflecting off the display
> *


it almost look painted


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 28 2010, 05:13 PM~19184152
> *it almost look painted
> *


yea it did


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

yep CE is comin back 2011


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Nov 29 2010, 02:06 AM~19188038
> *yep CE is comin back 2011
> *


preach on bro its on and cracking lil by lil we will be where we once where and maybe pass it this time around


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Nov 29 2010, 01:06 AM~19188038
> *yep CE is comin back 2011
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 28 2010, 04:55 PM~19184032
> *I
> Can i get my old plaque back. Lol
> *


what's up bro how u been? ??


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 29 2010, 12:09 AM~19188043
> *preach on bro its on and cracking lil by lil we will be where we once where and maybe pass it this time around
> *


*PUTTIN THE BAND BACK TOGETHER!!!!!! *LOL


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

THE BAND !!!!!! THE BAND !!!!! lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 29 2010, 05:45 PM~19192304
> *PUTTIN THE BAND BACK TOGETHER!!!!!! LOL
> *


 :roflmao: yes sir trying to see how it comes out


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

Repin Cali 


















Another one of my creations


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Nov 30 2010, 02:47 AM~19198275
> *Repin Cali
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass frame bro


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

Gotta Rep tha Bay Area


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Nov 30 2010, 02:57 AM~19198346
> *Gotta Rep tha Bay Area
> 
> 
> ...


nice work bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 28 2010, 08:44 AM~19181730
> *heres mine, shes a lil dusty but she still lives!!!
> ***un-defeated MILD custom***
> probably couldn't put up a good fight these days but it was a fun run!!!
> ...



damn *****... I didnt know this was your bike... hit me up I need a few thing done to my bikes :biggrin:


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Dec 10 2010, 07:34 PM~19296408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic bro


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 11 2010, 10:26 PM~19304760
> *nice pic bro
> *


yea thanks


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Nov 30 2010, 01:47 AM~19198275
> *Repin Cali
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

heres how it used to look years ago 
]








then came out to this 


























[/quote]


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 28 2010, 11:50 AM~18427871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> heres how it used to look years ago
> ]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks bro been through alot with that bike


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 4 2011, 07:00 PM~19504018
> *thanks bro been through alot with that bike
> *


i know bro but i like what u done with it still one of my fav


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)

Majestics Worldwide


----------

